# Update on 1911 build



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

As it stands now: extended slide catch, mag well, Hogue grips, and compensator. Full length guide rod should be here Monday.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow I really like that especially the grips. It's looking like a sharp pistol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful, sir!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How heavy is that thing?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Can you tell a difference with the compensator?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Where is that hideous rail grip thing? 

Teasing aside, your RIA looks sharp!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't fired this one yet, but my last build there was a difference. 

Since the .45 is a "low pressure" round, the compensator doesn't work like you might think. It doesn't work like a muzzle break in any noticeable capacity. Really, the biggest difference is the weight at the end of the muzzle helping control muzzle flip. 

But considering my own deficiencies at pistol marksmanship, I took about an inch off my groups at 75 feet. In the hands of my friends with better pistol marksmanship, it was awesome. For $30-40 it is worth a shot to find out if you like em.

Not sure how much it weighed before, but there is a barely noticeable difference.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Where is that hideous rail grip thing?
> 
> Teasing aside, your RIA looks sharp!


I haven't counted it out yet lol. The whole system is about $109 for the grips and holster. Figured I'd get the whole thing running smooth before I bother with that.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Hogue grips are soooo cool. However, those rubber grips will hang up and leave a black mark on your shirts if you wear that piece close to your body. Ya ever been to Hogues site to look at some of the hardwood grips they sell? Real works of art.


Knew a guy from Russia a few years back that was making 1911 grips from mamoth ivory (which is NOT banned from import.) Wouldnt that be badass to have wooly mammoth ivory grips?


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice looking 1911. I purchase a Para 1911 Expert the other day from my LFD. Out the door for $502.00 stainless steel. Its not the GI model. Its my next project when I get around to it. And before you ask I am an old man and I don't do pictures.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Hogue grips are soooo cool. However, those rubber grips will hang up and leave a black mark on your shirts if you wear that piece close to your body. Ya ever been to Hogues site to look at some of the hardwood grips they sell? Real works of art.
> 
> Knew a guy from Russia a few years back that was making 1911 grips from mamoth ivory (which is NOT banned from import.) Wouldnt that be badass to have wooly mammoth ivory grips?


Nothing I wear on a daily basis, and nothing I would wear while carrying this will show the marks the grips might leave.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My first 1911. Years ago.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The dreaded idiot scratch!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

lol believe it or not, that scratch did not actually come from the slide catch... suspicious, but true.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Full length guide rod installed.


----------

